# lire les données de l'ATV sur mon iphone 3GS



## dam98 (9 Janvier 2010)

J'ai cru entendre autour de moi qu'il était possible de lire  les données de l'apple TV sur un iphone est ce que quelqu'un pourrais m'aiguiller merci d'avance.
dam98.


----------



## napalmatt (12 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Umh, ce ne serait pas plutôt "contrôler" l'ATV avec ton iPhone ? Avec l'application *Remote* disponible sur l'Apple Store ? 
Tu peux par ailleurs aussi contrôler le iTunes de ton ordinateur.


----------



## dam98 (13 Janvier 2010)

effectivement je me sert de mon iphone pour controler l'ATV et j'avoue que c'est génial,mais il me semblais que l'on pouvais aussi regarder les données de l'ATV sur le iphone apparemment j'ai revé .
merci quand même
dam98.


----------



## napalmatt (13 Janvier 2010)

Oui c'est vraiment une application très utile que j'utilise quotidiennement ! 
Pour lire le contenu directement sur le iPhone, j'en ai jamais entendu parlé ; à voir avec d'autres utilisateurs si ils connaissent.


----------



## Alkolic (19 Janvier 2010)

Jamais entendu parlé de ca 

Faisable via hack et installation d'appli qui te génèreront un flux audio style radio machin... Mais il faut vraiment  le vouloir ^^

++


----------

